

Ask HN: Where to find a mentor in my city (or any)? - thejacenxpress

I live in Los Angeles and would love to meet someone who I could get advice&#x2F;motivation from in moving forward career wise. I&#x27;ve been in this business two and a half years but seem to be the only one at my company that gets excited like a kid at learning new programming technologies&#x2F;concepts. The meetups in my neighborhood that I&#x27;ve attended tend to attract very new programmers so not a lot of learning there (although i really enjoy helping them out). Other than &quot;co-workers&quot; and &quot;meetups&quot; I&#x27;m not sure of the best place to search. Thanks!
======
atsaloli
May I recommend to you UUASC, the Unix Users Association of Southern
California, check us out at [http://www.uuasc.org/](http://www.uuasc.org/)
We've got a great mailing list, with programmers, sys admins, security types,
newbies, greybeards, and really a lot of variety.

There are two chapters, LA and Orange County, and it's been around for a over
a decade, maybe two. Really great group, I've learned a lot from the mailing
list and the monthly meetings.

I'm based in Burbank myself if you'd like to meetup for lunch sometime.

------
waster
Not sure it will help, but the local universities/colleges that have good
programming departments might have faculty who could steer you in the right
direction?

